# my betta's tail is ripping off??



## takethesewingsandfly (Dec 8, 2007)

HELP!
My Lulla Belle's tail is slowly ripping away? I live in Tulsa, OK and we just had a HUGE ice storm and my power was out for 3 days. So i put my betta fish in the cup i got him in and placed him near the fireplace with a thermometer in the cup to check the temp. all the time. I did it so he could stay warm, (it was FREEZING). He stayed in the cup for maybe 1 1/2 days and then i just took the whole tank and my betta over to my boyfriends house and hooked it up there. My power came back on a day later, so i let him stay at my bf's house for a while. I picked him up yesterday and noticed that his tail looked like a chunk of it was gone. I set up his tank and everything at my house, and it looks like his tail is getting worse. Can anyone tell me whats going on?? Is it because all the moving was stressing him out?? I can post pictures later if it will help.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

takethesewingsandfly said:


> HELP!
> My Lulla Belle's tail is slowly ripping away? I live in Tulsa, OK and we just had a HUGE ice storm and my power was out for 3 days. So i put my betta fish in the cup i got him in and placed him near the fireplace with a thermometer in the cup to check the temp. all the time. I did it so he could stay warm, (it was FREEZING). He stayed in the cup for maybe 1 1/2 days and then i just took the whole tank and my betta over to my boyfriends house and hooked it up there. My power came back on a day later, so i let him stay at my bf's house for a while. I picked him up yesterday and noticed that his tail looked like a chunk of it was gone. I set up his tank and everything at my house, and it looks like his tail is getting worse. Can anyone tell me whats going on?? Is it because all the moving was stressing him out?? I can post pictures later if it will help.


Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

What size was the tank? Do you run heater and filter in it? What was the temperature of the water in the cup when you placed it near the fireplace? How low was the temperature when you mentioned _freezing_?

How did you dismantle the tank to go over to your boyfriend's house? Then how did you try to set everything up assuming you did set it up in your boyfriend's house? What did you do to the filter media assuming you run a filter? Did you test the water parameters of the tank water? What about the tapwater? If so, what are the results? Results may not be right depending on the test kit you are using. Test strips are inaccurate most of the time.


----------



## takethesewingsandfly (Dec 8, 2007)

the tank is 2.5 gallons. i dont have a heater because the light on the tank keeps his water pretty warm (about 78-80 degrees). I turn off his light at night and the temp. drops about 3 degrees. i do have a filter.
Before i put the fish in the cup, the tank water was about 67 degrees! so i put him by the fire place and kept his temp. at about 78 degrees.
when i took the tank over to my bf's house, i emptied ALL the water and kept the rocks and plants the same. I set it up at his house and added his tap water and put some dechlorinate in it. I didnt do anything to the filter media? i havent ever tested the water parameters because i dont have a kit yet. I need to get one i know. When i set the tank back up at my house, i actually kept a little more than half of the water in the tank, and just filled the rest up with dechlorinated tap water.


----------



## takethesewingsandfly (Dec 8, 2007)

maybe i added to much dechlorinate?? is that possible?
help me pleasseee


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

takethesewingsandfly said:


> Before i put the fish in the cup, the tank water was about 67 degrees! so i put him by the fire place and kept his temp. at about 78 degrees.


It seems the sudden rise of the temperature may have severely stress him.:?

I don't think adding a little too much dechlorinator would have dire effects on him.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

yea i had an incident like that however i had a faulty heater which would drop and then start working so my betta got fin rot. i cured mine though by doing a 100% water change even though i shouldnt have but it was my only option where i live we dont get the range of medications that other countries get, and i also had ich. i cant help you on how to cure him and most other people on here would say 100% water change is not a smart idea espically as you betta may be stressed. oh and good luck i hope he gets better


----------



## takethesewingsandfly (Dec 8, 2007)

well since he is in a same temp range all the time, will his fins get better eventually?


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

well mine did get better but he died shortly after from an unknown reason (not to do with the fin rot) so i dont know if they grew back but i think it should


----------

